# Alt made his mark on deer management



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fiery Alt made his mark on deer management 

When Alt first addressed the states House of Representatives, they laughed when he said the state had mismanaged its whitetails for at least 70 years. They figured he was acknowledging the obvious, conceding the publics age-old criticisms. He wasnt. 
Dont laugh, because you helped us do it, Alt told them. But its not just the fault of legislators, policy-makers or hunters who always demand more deer. Biologists have not done a good job educating the public about the environmental consequences of producing more deer than the land can support.

http://cgi.greenbaypressgazette.com.../archive/out_19230277.shtml&AFFIL=outgreenbay


----------



## campblujay (Jan 21, 2004)

Posted with permission from a North East hunters message board on the web.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Ray Martin, a director with the Pennsylvania Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs, *the state's largest sportsmen's group*, believes the time is right for Alt to leave. While Alt tried to do what he thought was right, deer numbers have dropped so low that they're "almost an embarrassment, almost a disgrace." 


"Charles Bolgiano, of Lancaster County, is a director of the Unified Sportsmen of Pennsylvania, Alt's most severe critic. He cheered word of Alt's retirement, saying his deer management strategies were built on the politics of satisfying foresters and others at the expense of good science. 
"*All of that talk of overabundance of deer was just a smokescreen*," Bolgiano said. "DCNR (the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources) was calling the shots." 

*Comments in Lancaster paper from Game Commissioner Steven Mohr. One of seven commissioners today: 
"Stephen L. Mohr of Bainbridge, who is one of seven members of the Board of Game Commissioners, said Alt never delivered on his promise of more big bucks. * 
"We're killing the same big bucks we've killed for 10 years," Mohr said. "The only difference is, when you see them laying on the butcher shop floor, there aren't a bunch of spikes around them." 

Mohr said he believes the buck kill this year will be around 100,000. That means about one in 10 hunters bagged a buck, he said. 
"If you look at that average, some hunters will get a buck once every 10 years," he said. "And then you have guys who get bucks every year, which means somewhere there's a hunter who's only getting a buck once every 20 or 30 years. 

"There are Pennsylvania hunters who now will never kill a buck in their lifetime and that bothers me." 

I bought into Alt's program in the beginning. It seemed to make sense to a non-scientist like me. 

But I guess I started to lose faith in it about a year ago when I heard Alt continue to preach for the fourth year in a row that we need to kill more deer. 
Again, I'm not a scientist, but it just became harder for me to accept the fact that the one and only way to save our forests is to kill the deer, kill the deer, kill the deer. 
And even if that is the only scientific way to save them, then I guess I'm not in favor of putting the health of our forests above deer hunting. 
I have no doubts that there are places where there are too many deer that are causing a lot of damage. The problem is, those deer live in areas that don't get hunted, and Alt's program only focused on killing deer where they are hunted. 
So our State Game Lands, state forests, state parks and other public lands, as well as private property where hunting is allowed, have been getting pounded season after season by hunters with an ever-increasing number of doe tags in their pockets, while the islands of privately-owned land where hunting is forbidden remain untouched. 
Call me thick-headed, call me a dumb *******, but that's a plan I just couldn't support any longer. It stopped making sense."


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I've listened to Alt twice as he gave speeches and I've tried to follow his career. I was impressed as all get out. More than just showmanship and stage presence I felt the guy brought something to the wildlife management concept....he was articulate, informative, and, from my perspective, seemed to show sincere passion for wildlife managment. In short, he was damn enthusiastic.

Alt's presentations compared to other government wildlife managers ...and many private sector managers....were enlightening and credible. Again, he, more than most others, showed 'passion' for this calling.

I'll bet he'll end up in the private sector of whitetail management....consulting, or within some company that is tied closely to whitetail hunting/or habitat.


----------



## campblujay (Jan 21, 2004)

I enjoyed listening to him too. He talked a good game. But the results in pa (as the largest sportsmens group who supported him) are "almost an embarrassment, almost a disgrace". 

the key phrase to remember is one quoted by a current game commissioner, "I bought into Alt's program in the beginning. It seemed to make sense to a non-scientist like me." "We're killing the same big bucks we've killed for 10 years."

Sure Dr. Alt talks a good game, but he does not deliver what he promises. 


Dr. Bolgiano was awarded the PGC's most prestigous honors in pa. Cal Dubrock saying "Dr. Bolgiano has done more for Pa hunters than any other person in 40 years". and he spoke of Alt this way... "his deer management strategies were built on the politics of satisfying foresters and others at the expense of good science. "


Now its not just the opinion of one or two people, but some very educated people in key positions in Pa who also agree he did not deliver on his promises. 

Anyone can walk into Michigan and cut harvests, that would not take a guru to do. 

For those who do not follow along. When Pa adopted statewide AR and herd reductions ( I lived there at the time) our harvests were 203,000 buck. 

This year 4 years late it has plunged to an estimated 100,000 to 110,000 bucks..... (thier results are not in yet)

Doe harvests of course have dropped also. The herd is reduced and hunters are not happy, nor are leaders in the sporting community. Hunters are now divided in pa more than ever. 

Thats the Alt legacy.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Now that the QDM forum is closed, we're counting on you HR to post "news" stories such as these so that the lovefest between QDM supporters and detractors can continue here


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Camp Bluejay for the post. It provides an alternate view of the contributions of Mr. Alt. Since this is a chat forum, it is important to get both perspectives on issues, views, etc. 

Swamper


----------



## BDL (Dec 17, 2004)

Someone said Alt will move into private consulting work regarding deer management........does this mean fenced enclosures?


----------



## campblujay (Jan 21, 2004)

The good Dr. Spent much of this summer in Scandenavia studying bears, his forte. California, a rumored location for the esteemed bear biologist, is doing new work on bears. Much interest there about bear human conflicts and bear biology. 

Some say that is the pursuit he is aimed for......

but its rumor.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

jk hillsdale said:


> Now that the QDM forum is closed,


This board does not have a QDM forum.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Bob S said:


> This board does not have a QDM forum.


You're right. 

What could I have been thinking, mistakenly referring to the closed "Whitetail Deer Management" forum as the "QDM forum? 

Thank you for the correction, as I'm sure it was unclear to you and others which forum I was referring to


----------

